# Diamondhead 2009 International Steamup



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took at the 2009 Diamondhead International Small Scale Steamup held at the Diamondhead Resort in Diamondhead, Mississippi. I have videos I will add later when I get them sorted out.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfrank65/sets/72157612721813561/

The best thing I saw on the trip:


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some videos I took. There were so many different locomotives and trains I could not take them all. So here is a sampling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAEODh_T2LI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLXZrEYPCvg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si23TInoF1A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDfnVVNlC2o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXePUCRkEUg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-JDnEzmjng

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiR-z3k2EOM


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Frank! Great photos (and video)!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi John,
Thanks for the photos and videos.
But, I'm sorry, the videos are too short. 
I am afraid that you have to go back again next year and take longer ones!!!!
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Best video and pics that I have seen out of DH this year John. YOu could have video the S2 Hah.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Art, John was having too much fun running it to shoot videos!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 01/19/2009 11:47 PM
Best video and pics that I have seen out of DH this year John. YOu could have video the S2 Hah.


Actually Art I did. But I couldn't video yours as I was too busy running it. Here is one of the rare black ones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mVRTDdTomE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPFMGuY6Yqw


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

We will see how the S-2 is suppose to run today. I had srewed everthing up I guess and she had to make a trip to DH to be revived by Jeff and Hans. Thye say she willppull everthing I have to put behind her.
We will video her again and she what I have been doing wrong.
Until then.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Loved the bubbles!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

The safety lifting in the second video on the CF sounds like a deep throated whistle. Now if you could only reproduce in on demand. 
N


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 01/20/2009 6:58 AM
Art, John was having too much fun running it to shoot videos! 


Jeff, many thanks for all the work you, Hannes and the others did on this engine. Art will publish some videos he took, but it ran perfectly and was pulling 10 or 11 heavy weight passenger cars and asking for more. It never stopped popping off no matter how hard we ran it. With ten cars and running hard the axle pump timing was perfect to keep the boiler full at all times. We had a blast today and Art was extremely happy. Thanks again.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

TONTO SAYS YOU BETCHUM. WORKIN ON THE UPLOAD RIGHT NOW. LIKE JOHN SAID," SHE RAN LIKE I HAD NEVER SEEN HER RUN BEFORE" Whatever Jeff and Hanns did , it was perfect. There had to be something
wrong all along and it is taken care of now. Ill discuss more when I establish the "REVIVAL" thread.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

The Steam Gods (Jeff and Hans) have smiled upon us. What an awesome running engine.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

A special thanks goes to Hans for getting the S2 running at Diamondhead. John took her to Diamondhead with the idea of having Jeff take her home for "tweeking." When Hans heard about this he said "lets take a look here and maybe we can get her running so John can take her back to Houson when he returns after Diamondhead." Well they got her running good at Diamondhead and today she ran great on Steve's track in Houston.

The work Jeff an Hans did really made Art and the rest of the Houston gang happy.

Thanks guys.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I didn't see any pictures of "Rubber Man" on your flickr site! I had a GREAT time and spent more money than I should have. I did bring home two engines I have wanted for a long time. The swap tables were good to me. 

It seems to me Diamondhead is back, stronger than ever. No complaints about the steamup or the facilities!

Now to get caught up on some lost sleep.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what we found on Art's S2. 
Wicks needed to be restored to stock Aster material as originally built, another form of "rope " wick had been installed, but a bit too loose, and one had fallen out. 
Straighten and adjust cylinder drain linkage. 
We then fired the engine and found several steam leaks, bad enough that the engine would no longer run with a load, One under the smoke box, one inside the smoke box requiring removal of the smoke box to fix. 
We had run the engine on air with the "wheels up" . This resulted in one of the valves hanging open. 
Next we opened the steam chest, and with the with just a slight touch the valve dropped back down. Everything looked like new inside the steam chest, so the covers went back on. 
Put everything back together, replaced the burnt alcohol transfer tube. 
Now it was put on rollers and run for a few seconds on air ( Thanks Dave H.) Next time I need to bring an air compressor! 
Now it was off to the Track for some steaming. Results : ran like it did when first built, like a "Swiss Watch" 
Special thanks to Paul Lator for giving up the wick material Hans had brought for him. And Hans for suppling other "bits" required, and assisting. 
This engine has been through quite a bit since it was built, not the least of which was the " FLYING ASTER" trick. and a severe lack of maintenance, and keeping it in your truck. (Art likes to be ready to steam at all times, so he always has his engine with him in his truck) 
Steve, John, Dave and the rest (you know who you are) Please give your fellow steamer a little assistance with the storage and maintenance of his engine!! 
THANKS


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not keep the engine in my truck at all times. Maintenance or lack there of, correct. I stand convicted as charged but she never ran as good as she did today. Been trying to get video uploaded on youtbe all evening. Guess with all the inaugural stuff that youtube is flooded with videos. Will try tonite after most have gone to bed or tommorow after excitement goes down.
Jeff I do appreciate what you and Hans did in getting the S-2 runninmg prper;y. Guaranteed, better maintenace etc from here on out.


Thanks to mr Lator for the wick material.

Here is one short video I had to put on Yahoo. 

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/4332441/11634585


----------



## Rob Meadows (Jan 6, 2008)

_Jeff, would you mind elaborating on the severe lack of maintenance. Perhaps there is something we could all learn. I don't mean to embarass you Art!_


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

fROM WHAT i GOT FROM jEFF, i BELIEVE IT WAS A MATTER OF NOT LUBRICATING THE ENGINE PROPERLY. THE AXLE PUMP GEAR WAS NOT LUBRICATED PROPERLY, FOR THAT MATTER NOT AT ALL. IM NOT YELLING WITH THE CAPS. BY THE WAY , I AM 73 YEARS OLD , I AM WAY PAST BEING EMBARRASED BY ANYTHING OR ANYBODY. I ENJOY THE HOBBY OF LIVE STEAM AND THE ENGINES ARE GONA LAST WAY LONGER THAN ME.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought i had the videos posted but failed. will try tommorow.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Art, good video. And yes I know it was not in your truck ALL the time..... but that's what your fellow steamers told me, hehe. 

Rob, As you have seen ( if not go to the web site and take a look) the S2 has a LOT of small detail parts on it and Art being careful never turned the engine over. As a result the axle pump eccentric and axle boxes never saw any oil. They were completely dry and the teflon axle pump bearing was shedding teflon dust. All is working fine now. 

It was getting plenty of steam oil, as was evident by what we saw inside the steam chest. 

After some conversation with Art and Steve, I believe the fitting inside the smoke box may have started coming loose in transit from North Carolina to Texas, be didn't become obvious until after it took flight at which time it developed a 2nd larger steam leak under the smoke box. 

The bad news for Art in now he needs MORE cars.. 
Jeff


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rob Meadows on 01/20/2009 10:26 PM
_Jeff, would you mind elaborating on the severe lack of maintenance. Perhaps there is something we could all learn. I don't mean to embarass you Art!_ 

Actually Rob I am glad you asked. The engine is properly lubricated now as we turned it over before we ran at Steve's yesterday and took Art through the whole sequence. However, some of us tend to not baby our engines as others do. It reminded me that I had not lubricated the underside of my BR03 in quite a while so I have taken care of that also. And I am notorious for not cleaning my Accucraft engines often and they get really grungy. I do try and keep them lubricated as I don't want them to wear out before I do.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO I MADE OF THE LONG RUN OF THE S-2. SHE MUST HAVE RUNE CLOSE TO TWO HOURS, SOME SLOW SOME FAST. IT MAY BE A LITTLE LONG FOR SOMWW BUT YOU CAN WATCH WHAT YOU WANT. LATER IN THE VIDEO WE PUT TEN HEAVYWEIGHTS BEHIND HER AND SHE COULD HAVE PULLED MORE.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

While Art may be 73 years "young" and forget to do maintenance on a regular basis, I can honestly say that I have never seen anyone that has more fun and enjoys the Live Steam hobby more then him. We need more steamers like him.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Maintenance"? What's that?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Did you have more photos than the 29 currently listed on flicker a few weeks ago?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 02/04/2009 2:06 PM
John, 

Did you have more photos than the 29 currently listed on flicker a few weeks ago? 


Sorry Kent, that is all I took. I did take some video of which I posted the link to YouTube. Rest of the time I was just too busy having fun.

John


----------

